# Fastest's VWs 4 cyl in the world where to watch it race live! Today



## Meison (Jan 22, 2017)

Velopark 402m 3rd series is live today. Vw 4 cyl turbo cars doing 7,5s with 1200-1500hp! 

Hotcampinas or TPS101% also the guys from 1320 are there too! Enjoy

Yesterday live





Some info on the fastest vw gol on the world also the fastest 4 cyl vw on the world, check the record on this video





info on the car





2.0L
16v
Turbo
Water Cooled
5.5bar
FWD
FT600
Sequential ignition and injection
2 fuel rails, 12 injectors being 8x160lbs running Metanol
steel forged crank
AFP pistons
BMS rods
head gasket with Orings Sapinho cambios
forged gears pinon and crown also Sapinho cambios
8.7:1 CR
Solid lifters
mechanical fuelpump
mechanical oil pump external
Weight 810KG!!!
Over 1200cv
Top speed at 402m 309km/h at 7.59s - world record still stading, lets see if today is the day he goes fastest!


Insane trophy galery
http://www.sapinhocambios.com.br/trofeu.html


----------

